# stomach pain and 2ww wait



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi people.

just wanted some advice, went out with friends last night, just had some cokes, and I have woken with real painful stomach ache, had basting on wednesday, can someone confirm whether this is normal, have to take pregnyl every few days, the last time on the 2-08 could it just be this? 
Its not like an AF pain, more like I have ate too muchand my tummy feels swollen.

Can someone help put my mind at rest?

thanks guys

MJ


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there MJ ~ i've moved your post here hun (no-one can reply to you on the diary board )

How are you doing today hun?

Lizzy xxx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

pretty much the same as if i got a balloon inflated in my stomach, but dont feel so miserable with it,,,,

oh i have just realised, I am completely constipated,,,4 days, and i have drunk whole bottle of fresh pineapple juice,,,,

better get my axe ready (to chop me down) TMI

and i have pains in my side,,,think i am turning into hypochondriac


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

I dont believe it,,,my kidneys hurt, what is going on with me?
and sore throat,,,damn woke up last year on my birthday with septic tonsilitus and is happenning again..



hhhhhhhhheeeeeeeellllllllppppppp


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

I notice that knowbody has replied to this post, I would still appreciate some advice.

MJ


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The HCG (pregnyl) injection can cause all sorts of wierd and wonderful side effects and pregnancy symptoms, including the bloatedness, aches, pains, tiredness, sore boobs etc etc.  HCG is what is released from the implanted embryo which is why these injections can cause pregnancy like symptoms.

I would try to avoid drinking so much pineapple juice...one small glass a day should be enough.  If you have constipation then try eating some bananas, some prunes (if you can stand them, I think they're revolting personally !!), apple juice and keep drinking plenty of water.  If all else fails then check with your local pharmacist but there should be some form of Senna that you can take which should "shift things" !!    Cranberry juice may help with your kidneys as it's a diruetic so helps flush everything through your system.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

thank you natasha for replying


i have began to drink water, and i saw my gp today who has prescribed antibiotics, it seems i have tonsilitis and possibly urine infection, all other functions appear to be back to normal now also.
I recognise now that my symptoms were probably due to me being stressed out and its just taken its toll, i now am resting which i should have done in the first place.

thank you for you reply

mary


----------



## Pears (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Mary, 

I hope that you are feeling better now.

I now have 5 days until my official test date, Mon 13th.

My tummy ballooned and was sore from the Sun 29th July, Mon ET day I told the clinic I was sore, they told me to call them if it got worse. 

Tuesday I called to say I was very bloated, in pain and feeling sick. They got me in for a scan and I have OHSS.

I have has to have complete rest ever since and it is vital to drink at least 2-3 litres of water per day. My mum had to move in for a few days to look after my 2 year old.

The point of my waffling is that if the bloating remains and it gets painful or difficult to breath, phone your clinic and they will look after you.

I do hope that this is irrelevant and you are feeling better




Karen


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Mary ~ i hope the antibiotics kick in soon hun and you start to feel better.....take care xx

Karen ~ sorry you have OHSS hun but hope it's a really good sign for you......hope your mum is looking after you 

You're very welcome to come and join the 2ww testers thread too......just follow the link i left before.

Good luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## tiggymj8 (Jun 25, 2007)

thank you both for replying, since i began antibiotics i do feel so much better, and like i said earlier functions back to normal, in fact now that they are, I think I have lost weight.
I still talk like a sexy phonecaller, lol and its my birthday today yahay...i hope i get BFP soon would be the best pressie ever.
and I managed to sleep last night..


Karen,  good luck to you, I am sure you will be fine sending you luck vibes.....

Mary


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi MJ 
Glad to read you're feeling better. 
Oh and happy birthday....hope you do get the present you're wishing for!!!  

X


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY 

Have a fab day!!



Sending many sticky Birthday vibes.

Lizzy xxx​


----------

